# How to draw Yngwie...



## Alimination (Dec 6, 2011)

I didn't know whether to put this here or the art section.


----------



## hereticemir (Dec 6, 2011)

Epic


----------



## Chickenhawk (Dec 6, 2011)

1:33

"...for tiss is his man titties..."



I want to see if Yngwie has a Facebook...and share this with him.

But I won't.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 6, 2011)

Photorealistic


----------



## ilyti (Dec 6, 2011)

Removed because of a complaint from Malmsteen Management.

LEARN TO TAKE A JOKE, FAT MAN!


----------



## groph (Dec 6, 2011)

"No longer available due to a copyright claim from Malmsteen Management"

Lol. When I become a famous Swedish pastry chef like Yngwie I'll still have a sense of humor. Lame.

EDIT: ^ Yeah, word.


----------



## Alimination (Dec 6, 2011)

Aww!! How lame!!!


----------



## leandroab (Dec 6, 2011)

He's so fucking lame....


----------



## Sofos (Dec 6, 2011)

I just lost what little respect I had for the man


----------



## TimmaethBoy (Dec 7, 2011)

Booo for taking it down..


----------



## VILARIKA (Dec 7, 2011)

"A copyright claim by Malmsteen Management"

Wow, I am at a loss for words...


----------



## Randy (Dec 7, 2011)

Malmsteen's wife is a bitch.


----------



## jam3v (Dec 7, 2011)

lmao must be a slow day over at Malmsteen Management


----------



## Deadnightshade (Dec 7, 2011)

jam3v said:


> lmao must be a slow day over at Malmsteen Management



Wanna bet that he pays them to google his name every day ?


----------



## Randy (Dec 7, 2011)

David Shankle 2.0


----------



## Alimination (Dec 7, 2011)

jam3v said:


> lmao must be a slow day over at Malmsteen Management



No kidding, the video was literally up for at least 2 hours before this happened.


----------



## -42- (Dec 7, 2011)

This thread is such a giant cocktease for those of us which couldn't see it.


----------



## ilyti (Dec 7, 2011)

Have any of you seen that clip of him from the 90s where he's getting arrested while wearing a blue bathrobe? It keeps getting taken down too. I uploaded it to my channel a year ago without using his name in the tags, and it's still there. 

lolwut - YouTube


----------



## leandroab (Dec 7, 2011)

ilyti said:


> Have any of you seen that clip of him from the 90s where he's getting arrested while wearing a blue bathrobe? It keeps getting taken down too. I uploaded it to my channel a year ago without using his name in the tags, and it's still there.
> 
> lolwut - YouTube



OH JESUS CHRIST! 

Good job dude!


----------



## simulclass83 (Dec 7, 2011)

Clicks video*
Removed*


----------



## hereticemir (Dec 8, 2011)

Well being one of the lucky ones to see the video I can tell you guys it was awsome


----------



## -42- (Dec 8, 2011)

hereticemir said:


> Well being one of the lucky ones to see the video I can tell you guys it was awsome



Like I said, you guys are all giant fucking teases.


----------



## avenger (Dec 8, 2011)

Alright, we need to get a copy of the video and all upload it to our youtube channels/create channels to upload it to.

I don't take kindly to being teased....


EDIT: [email protected]

Mass email perhaps?


----------



## Cabinet (Dec 8, 2011)

Maybe if we email him pictures of donuts we can put it up again.


----------



## leandroab (Dec 8, 2011)

Cabinet said:


> Maybe if we email him pictures of donuts we can put it up again.



Along with swedish pizzas, fat pizzas and deep fried pancakes...


----------



## Guitarmiester (Dec 8, 2011)

Deep fried pancakes?


----------



## Randy (Dec 8, 2011)

BRING THE FOOKIN FURY~!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 8, 2011)

Fuck you Yngwie, I was just getting back into your shit!

Then again management decisions does not always =/= artist decisions. Then yet again.....

I Just wanted to see the video damnit


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 8, 2011)

Randy said:


> BRING THE FOOKIN FURY~!



Delicious, sugar-glazed fury filled with jam


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 8, 2011)

leandroab said:


> deep fried pancakes...


----------



## Cabinet (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm going to show you what foods are good to eat






And what foods are GREAT to eat


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 8, 2011)

Yngwie no like donut. 

[googlevid]5374503581463563965[/googlevid]


----------



## TimSE (Dec 8, 2011)

THIS ^


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 8, 2011)

Man... I came in here knowing I was gonna see some Yngwie hilarity... No. Copyright bullshit. Why can't we pass a law to let it slide if it's funny?


----------



## 8Fingers (Dec 8, 2011)

Hate is the anti-viagra that makes mankind 'fails' while trying to be happy.


----------



## Aurochs34 (Dec 8, 2011)

Deadnightshade said:


> Wanna bet that he pays them to google his name every day ?



 he absolutely does!


----------



## Stealthtastic (Dec 8, 2011)

Haha, it says the video is no longer available due to copyright claims by malmsteen management.


----------



## Alimination (Dec 8, 2011)

haha oh man I'm so sorry you guys, had I known this would have happened I wouldn't have posted. 

but I have to say that this post is still crackin me up though.


----------



## 8Fingers (Dec 8, 2011)

Dumbsteen spends his whole time searching his name in the net while his fat cover keep recording his albums and playing concerts and that's why his technique and music didn't change a bit since the 90's.
Dumbsteen can't turn his puter off, that's what happens when you got arrested with a blue bathrobe in front of your ferrari


----------



## leandroab (Dec 9, 2011)

He's probably going to shut SS.org down over this...

Adam02 wins, AGAIN...


----------



## The Buttmonkey (Dec 9, 2011)

Here's a link to a UG thread on the subject where Adam02 himself posts, so it has some more information on the subject. UG Community @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com - Yngwie Malmsteen claims copyright infringement on drawing of himself.

I suspect this isn't against the rules. If it is just delete it.


----------



## Alimination (Dec 9, 2011)

hahaha awesome!!!!!!! Adam02 is win!


----------



## ilyti (Dec 9, 2011)

Guys you know the real solution to this. We ALL upload our OWN videos of ourselves drawing a picture of Yngwie.. only don't tag it "Yngwie Malmsteen." Call him "Yngve Lolsteen." I know what I'm doing tonight!


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Dec 9, 2011)

Tbh, I saw the original and didn't find it all too funny. Just kinda mean, and not in the jabby joke aroundish kind of way.


----------



## Alimination (Dec 10, 2011)

damn he closed down the response video as well


----------



## splinter8451 (Dec 10, 2011)

Dammit, I missed both the videos


----------



## leandroab (Dec 11, 2011)

This is getting more retarded as time passes...


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Dec 11, 2011)

^^^almost sorta like his career 


*ba-dum-tsss*


----------



## Cabinet (Dec 11, 2011)

^^^

Hey there buddy, I thought Relentless wasn't too bad of an album. Sure his tone is so muddy and fat now but hey, Shot Across The Bow is a gnarly tune.


----------



## avenger (Dec 12, 2011)

I liked the idea of an upload a drawing of malmsteen day


----------



## kamello (Dec 12, 2011)

fuck the video, this thread already has all the lulz I need


----------



## GazPots (Dec 12, 2011)

How to draw Yngwie?

According to that thread........


----------



## pink freud (Dec 12, 2011)

Cabinet said:


> Sure his tone is so muddy and fat now



You are what you play?


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 12, 2011)

That doughnut needs more exposed chest hair, but, otherwise, it's pretty accurate.


----------



## pink freud (Dec 12, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> That doughnut needs more chest hair, but, otherwise, it's pretty accurate.



Yeah, right now it looks too Geddy Lee-ish.


----------



## Stealthtastic (Dec 27, 2011)

guitar-rob89 said:


> Haha, it says the video is no longer available due to copyright claims by malmsteen management.


 
Oh mahh goodd, I was soooo late on that.


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 27, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> That doughnut needs more exposed chest hair, but, otherwise, it's pretty accurate.



...And tons of jewelry.


----------



## pineappleman (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 2, 2012)

Malmsteen manadjement complain


----------



## GazPots (Jan 8, 2012)

Bit of a bump but Yngwie got owned. The video is back up for the mega lulz.



MAN TITTIES!


----------



## leandroab (Jan 8, 2012)

YES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alimination (Jan 8, 2012)

GazPots said:


> Bit of a bump but Yngwie got owned. The video is back up for the mega lulz.
> 
> 
> 
> MAN TITTIES!



hehe awesome


----------



## Cabinet (Jan 9, 2012)

lol
I never really enjoy people who say this, but I really think that 1 dislike was Yngwie.


----------



## ilyti (Jan 17, 2012)

I am so glad that got put back up.. even funnier than I expected.


----------



## TimmaethBoy (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh happy days, it got put back up 

I lol'd pretty hard at that video. Now Yngwie's management can stay the hell away from this video, plzkthx?


----------



## xCaptainx (Jan 20, 2012)

any half decent marketing company handling their customers social media will have all sorts of programmes that can auto search forums, twitter, various social media and news sites. Our companies one does a search every hour (although I can set it to run every 15 minutes) 

They would be notified of this instantly, no doubt (the video)


----------



## -42- (Jan 20, 2012)

So after all the anticipation built up by the copyright issues and controversy surrounding this video, I must say that I am thoroughly disappointed.


----------

